# Lebanon



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

*Will the Lebanese overthrow of the Syrians be good for America?*​
I believe the Syrians will regain control and the country will become anti-American350.00%I believe the Lebanese will keep the Syrians out and will form a pro-American democracy350.00%


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

With the recent turn of events in Lebanon it is rather hard to tell if the conflict will end up with a democratic pro American government or anti-American Syrian rule. For those who have not been following this on the news the Lebanese threw out their Syrian government, and hosted an anti-Syrian pro American rally. A few days later a rally eight times in size was hosted in Lebanon with anti American and pro Syrian signs, accusing America of being the source of terrorism and stating that we have no place in Lebanon. How do you think this will turn out?

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=s ... anon_syria


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Fortunately even the French , Egyptians, and other unlikely allies for us are leaning on Syria to get out of Lebanon. I hope the Lebanese gain their independence, no one should live under the tyranny of another country. We need to crack down hard on the Syrians for there continued support of Terrorists going over their border into Iraq.
Check out this quote from Syrian President Bashar Assad, in an interview with Time magazine. He was talking about international demands to get out of Lebanon: "Please send this message: I am not Saddam Hussein. I want to cooperate."

Syria leaving Lebanon, elections in Iraq, elections in Afghanistan, elections in Egypt, elections in the Palestinian territories....the list goes on. These dictators' days are numbered, and they know it. Freedom is on the march in the Middle East. Hopefully anyway.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

That seems to be the problem, the Lebanese seem to want the Syrians to stay in their country, at least quite a large group of them.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I doubt it what seems to be as represented by a demonstration is not necessarily the reality. I think that counter Demonstrations were probably supported by the few benefactors of the Syrians while the general population would want them gone. Its hard to believe any country is happy to be dominated by another country, isn't it. I can't think of any historically, can you?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Regardless of what any media tells us (liberal or conservative aside) there has never existed a human that does not prefer freedom. No matter if countries like us or hate us they know it as truth that we support freedom, and that we will always help. I think we see the big push for elections in the mid east right now because these countries want to do it before we leave the region. You may hate Bush or you may like him, you may think he simply blundered into this, or you may think it was long term strategy, regardless the action in Iraq will bring freedom to millions. Lets not let our partisanship cloud the picture of such a vast accomplishment by our young men and women in the armed forces.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Strange thing about that supposedly spontaneous pro Syrian demonstration, where did all those nice neat printed anti American and pro Syrian signs come from if it was so spontaneous as reported? If the Syrians do pull all the way out and the country does form some kind of democracy I don't see why it has to be pro or anti anything. If it is a form of democracy then it becomes a workable force for the entire world to work with.


----------

